# Ricky Davis ranked 16th in CBS' Small Forwards Rankings



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> *16. Ricky Davis, Minnesota:* His shooting percentage slipped after he was traded from Boston for Wally Szczerbiak, but he remained productive, becoming the Wolves' second option behind Kevin Garnett. Minnesota hopes he can straighten out his stroke in his first full season with the team and added a couple of running mates (Mike James, Randy Foye) who should help free him up.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9639797


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

prince is too high.
and ricky is 17th, bruce bowen bumped up to 16th which is a disgrace if u ask me.
not a bad list, always open to interpretation.
peja (although i dont like him at all) should defaintely be higher than 18th too IMO


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Not too bad there, Prince is too high, as well as Maggettee I mean he hardly plays


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Not too bad there, Prince is too high, as well as Maggettee I mean he hardly plays


but when he plays hes much better than ricky IMO
would like to see a full season out of him, hed raise up those rankings quite a bit


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Davis is far better than Bowen overall. I know that the Spurs would hop all over a deal between those two. Prince is far too high. I think Davis is just a little better than Maggete. And I think josh Howard could move a spot down or so. Peja, well that speaks for itself.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Davis is far better than Bowen overall.


Agree



sheefo13 said:


> I know that the Spurs would hop all over a deal between those two.


Disagree


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would think, if contracts matched, that they would hop on a trade Davis for Bowen. I mean Davis has good defense but adds so much more. But who knows...


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

not a fan of bowen, but i'm willing to bet money that spurs wouldn't even move an inch towards a deal for davis. 

maggette > davis


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Bowen's not getting any younger, so I'll pass.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wouldnt be any good for either team, the wolves need the scoring and the spurs keep bowen for his defence.
neither team would say yes to that trade


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maggette is better when he is healthy but Ricky adds a few more stats to his line. Prince is too high up though, and I could see Josh Howard up 1-2 spots.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Bruce Bowen is a Kobe Stopper so I would take Bowens defence over Ricky's, and Davis has million doller athleticism but a 5 cent head. San Antonio would get robbed if they traded Ricky for Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> Bruce Bowen is a Kobe Stopper so I would take Bowens defence over Ricky's, and Davis has million doller athleticism but a 5 cent head. San Antonio would get robbed if they traded Ricky for Bruce Bowen.


yes but the wolves would be much worse off trading their second option on offense for bowen who can really only hit corner three pointers, great defence or not.

would be a terrible trade for both teams


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Besides that Bowen's old, time will tell.

Ricky's young and more athletic (barring groin injury), he's got basically seasons left to go.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Wait, we're talking about Bowen for Ricky? Davis and Hassell as a combo is much better than Bowen and Hassell.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Wait, we're talking about Bowen for Ricky? Davis and Hassell as a combo is much better than Bowen and Hassell.


totally agree


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Salarywise, who's better?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd take Ricky and Hassell over Bowen and Hassell as well.


----------

